# Striping Aftermarket Wheels/Inspired by the Chevy Redline Series



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks ok. Why didn't you copy the stripes exactly so that the second one is thicker than the other?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't like it, if I'm honest.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

evo77 said:


> It looks ok. Why didn't you copy the stripes exactly so that the second one is thicker than the other?


I tried that at first but just wasn't sold on it, so I went with my variation.



EricSmit said:


> I don't like it, if I'm honest.


That's cool and exactly why I wanted input


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd just leave them all silver.

You could try doing one spoke a different color, but that usually is best left to something with a "fatter" spoke. That design of wheel is really best suited to being one color.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like it, although I prefer the red on black.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mikestony said:


> So being inspired by the upcoming Chevy Redline Series, of which the Cruze is part of, and looking at the wheels:
> 
> I thought I'd give it a whirl in black on my aftermarket wheels with a little slant.
> Now, I'm kind of torn if it is overkill, or just leave the wheels as is.
> ...


Are these still on the car? How long did they last if not? Would you do it again?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Are these still on the car? How long did they last if not? Would you do it again?


They were still on the wheels when I sold them and it held up fairly well. I had to redo one or 2 of them as the edges started to come up. But when I removed them to redo them, it took part of the clearcoat off. Didn't really matter to me as I was covering that up anyway.

Would I do it again on my current wheels? Perhaps, but haven't really gotten around to it; not high on my priority list


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Hash marks look fine on a C7 Grand Sport front fender.


----------

